# Free Black Lab mix puppies, IL



## LOVEisGOLDEN

got this email from a friend today, just thought I'd post...



> more HELP! dogs in Illinois. Can you pls forward this to your Illinois contacts and any other 'dog people' who may be able to help. THANKS! CJ in HammondIN
> 
> 
> Anyone looking for a puppy or know someone who is? They look really cute in the picture and are located in Algonquin.
> 
> 
> know of anyone that wants a dog or two or four?
> 
> Do you know someone who would be interested in a puppy?
> The puppies are in Algonquin and really need a home! Pass the word around.
> 
> Please let me know if you know of anyone who might be interested!
> Scott (my friend) rescued 6 black lab (mix) puppies out of the middle of the road on Saturday. PLEASE help me find them homes - otherwise, it's Animal Control - which means they only have 5 days.
> 
> We've bathed them, sprayed them for fleas and wormed them....but we can't keep them. They are currently in a kennel in my basement since I don't have a fence.
> 
> [FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]I've lost count of the number of rescue groups that I've contacted, only to be turned down due to no room. Please check with every dog person you know to see if they need a puppy.


----------



## pb1221

This looks like the same bogus email that has been circulating around here for more than a year. I'm not positive though but the area code is the same and when this number is called no one answers or returns calls.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN

makes you wonder doesn't it...? why would someone waste their time on something like this?

if it is real, I hope they find excellent homes. if fake...that is just sad.


----------



## Faith's mommy

i was just thinking the same thing - it's the same black lab puppy photos that have been around before


----------



## hotel4dogs

I got that emailed to me, too, and then a while later an apology for having passed along a hoax. It's been around for a while.


----------



## AndyFarmer

Can we close this then?


----------

